# Navarre pier 3/22



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

Brought home 11 sheephead, ranging from 17-21 inches. They were eating live fiddler crabs, live shrimp, and frozen sand fleas. Nice and fat, full of sperm and eggs. Lost quite a few also. Helped net a few for other people on the pier. Some Spanish and pompano out there as well. Nice day to be out!


----------



## fishingman88 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks for the report! Those sheephead fight hard!


----------



## Northern Fisherman (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice catch!:thumbup:
My boys are counting down the days till we come down for spring break on April 3rd. I am looking forward to the trip also. I like winter and love to ice fish but this has been really brutal this year here in Michigan. We are only 7 degrees this morning again and most of the local lakes still have at least 25-30 inches of ice on them.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of sheepshead ! Thanks for the report.


----------

